
Ask HN: A Move to DevSecOPs - snillockim
I want to transition from regular infosec (CISSP kind of BS) to more of cloud + agile security professional any ideas (I&#x27;m AWS cert, know python , a bit of ansible and terraform)
======
paktek123
Try applying here: [https://benevolent.ai/career-open-positions/devsecops-
engine...](https://benevolent.ai/career-open-positions/devsecops-engineer-
london1)

Disclosure: I work at BAI

~~~
snillockim
Thanks

------
d2k9000
I think you might be able to find someone with the qualifications to answer
your questions on www.rooftopslushie.com

~~~
snillockim
Thanks

